

Oldest piece of code running on OSX 10.9.2? - vschiavoni

What is the oldest piece of code running inside the latest OSX release (10.9.2) ?
======
Codhisattva
You'd need to comb
[http://opensource.apple.com/](http://opensource.apple.com/) for an idea about
that.

